# One shotgun, which one?



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not a shotgun guy, I dont do a lot of bird hunting, but I will go on the occasional duck\goose\pheasant\grouse\turkey hunt, and shoot clays every now and then. I have had a 870 since highschool and it has woked well for me, but I would like to move to a semi auto. I want something that can handle anything from trap loads to turkey loads. Also I have never taken a coyote with a shotgun but that is on my list of things to do, so being able to handle buckshot would be a plus. I would like the option of being able to switch to a rifled barrel, this fall I am tagging along on my brothers bear hunt to film it, and will be carrying a shotgun filled with slugs, we also deer hunt next to a slug zone and have had to track deer in the slug zone every now and then. But a rifled barrel isnt a deal breaker because I can allways use my 870 with a riffled barrel, but having 1 shotgun that could do everything would be ideal, then I could give my 870 to my nephew. I looked at the VersaMax but there isnt a rifled barrel avalable yet. What is everyones suggestions for the most versitile semi auto?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Find a good used Berreta 390A or the 3901, Soft shooting in regards to recoil and will shoot 2 3/4" 1oz loads up to the heaviest 3" loads. Moderate weight, not as light as some nor as heavy as others.This has been a reliable gun for me for 20+ years with no failure in the field as long as you clean and lube the gun properly. Any semi auto is going to need more maintence than your old 870.

These guns also can be fitted with rifled barrels if so desired. A used 390 can be had if you shop a bit for under $500.00 and the new 3901 $550.00 give or take. You cannot buy a more reliable and trouble free semi auto for that money and in my opinion are still a better gun than many of the new $1200.00+ guns offered. For a low use shooter which it sounds like you are not 1000 rounds a year or less. These are a great gun! They will have the mobile choke system and both Briley and Carlsons have worked well in regards to after market chokes. I shoot a Briley LIght Full for turkey using Hevi Shot 4's or 5's! This will kill a turkey at 50 yards no problem. For ducks and upland I shoot a Briley LM and use only steel loads. For lead loads the factory mod works well!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't have those on my radar, but they are on it now. I may have to hit up a few of the gun shops and check it out.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I suppose you have to go with 12 ga. if you're a one-gun man.

I have also heard very good things about the Beretta 390 and have a couple of hunting companions who shoot them and are very happy with them. I personally bought a Benelli M2 last year, in 20 ga.,and have been very satisfied with it thus far. Felt recoil is non-existent and it has cycled everything I've run through it, from light 2 3/4" dove / quail loads to 3" magnum loads for pheasants and ducks. It comes with a set of shims for customizing fit (I've not had to use these, as the gun fits me well). I've owned one other Benelli, a Super Black Eagle, which I found very reliable, but regrettably sold in order to purchase another gun.

I hunt birds a lot and am fortunate to own a number of guns, 0/U's, SxS's, autos and pumps. My first gun was a 12 ga. 870 and I still have one around, although hardly ever shoot it.

There are a number of good guns out there, and plenty on the used gun market to choose from as well. You shouldn't have any difficulty finding the perfect gun for your interests. Good luck!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Just picked up a Beretta A400 XPLOR Unico. I've only shot 5 stand with it so far but I'm thinking I've got a new favorite shotgun!!!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Depends on how much you want to spend. High end: Benelli SBE II. The low end: Mossberg 930. Both are ultra reliable and can be fitted with rifled slug barrels. I wouldn't sell my SBE II for anything and my next semi auto purchase will very likely be the 930. Low/mid-priced shotgun that performs way above its price range! The 930 is the choice of the U.S. military for tactical semi-auto shotgun use too.


----------



## Amy999 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would like to recommend you G2 Contender Gun, as it has got perfect accuarcy


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Find a good used Berreta 390A or the 3901, Soft shooting in regards to recoil and will shoot 2 3/4" 1oz loads up to the heaviest 3" loads. Moderate weight, not as light as some nor as heavy as others.This has been a reliable gun for me for 20+ years with no failure in the field as long as you clean and lube the gun properly. Any semi auto is going to need more maintence than your old 870.
> 
> These guns also can be fitted with rifled barrels if so desired. A used 390 can be had if you shop a bit for under $500.00 and the new 3901 $550.00 give or take. You cannot buy a more reliable and trouble free semi auto for that money and in my opinion are still a better gun than many of the new $1200.00+ guns offered. For a low use shooter which it sounds like you are not 1000 rounds a year or less. These are a great gun! They will have the mobile choke system and both Briley and Carlsons have worked well in regards to after market chokes. I shoot a Briley LIght Full for turkey using Hevi Shot 4's or 5's! This will kill a turkey at 50 yards no problem. For ducks and upland I shoot a Briley LM and use only steel loads. For lead loads the factory mod works well!


I could not agree with this more. I have a beretta 303a.....which is just the model before these ones. Great gun....love it. I have shot deer, turkeys, pheasants, grouse, ducks with it. It was my first shotgun....my dad won it at a banquet and when i turned 12 he said you can pick any gun in the gun cabinet and it was mine.....well he thought i would have grabbed anyone of the 20 gauges......nope i went for the beretta....LOL He was ok with it because he had his Ruger Red Label he used for upland....and his 1100 he used for deer. So I got lucky.

I still use this gun today....as a back up waterfowl gun and my go to pheasant gun. I have an extrema 2 for my waterfowl gun.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like I'm jumping on the Beretta 390/3901 band wagon... so X3 or 4, or whatever it's up to now...

I've had my AL390 for 12 years and she has not hiccuped in that ammount of time. The 3901 is the "new" verson of the 390. It was brought back because of the outcry by those that purchased the 391. The 391, although a nice shotgun, had some cycling issues due to a new "improved" gas system that never really was as good as the 390. Thus the 3901 Standard was born. The only real differences between the 390 and 3901, is that the 390 had what some would consider a "hump back" design, and it was made in Italy, as opposed to the 3901 which has a rounded receiver and is made in America.

*390*









*3901*


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

One thing's for sure,,,semi auto is the only way to go.
As a former 870 fan, I bought a 1100 years ago and have never looked back.
And with an addon 3'' Mag steel shot barrel it's all I've ever needed for ducks as well.

If I was in the market for a new gun,,,and I'm not,,,I'd consider Remington's Versa Max.
Although I'll have to admit the Berreta is prettier.
Considering the age of this thread,,,have you bought anything yet?


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

While I can't recommend one brand over another, I can say that if you check the used racks at you local gun shops, there will be bargains to be had on semi auto shotguns or, for that matter, any type of shotgun.


----------

